# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  “Những ruộng bậc thang kỳ vỹ nhất thế giới” ở vùng cao Sa Pa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

(Didau.org) - Niềm vui của du khách mỗi khi lên thăm SaPa mùa thu là được ngắm nhìn thoả thích vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của những ruộng bậc thang vàng ẩn mình trong mây trắng, rừng xanh ngút ngàn.[/I]

Cảnh sắc thần tiên ấy chỉ xuất hiện trong mùa thu ở vùng cao Tây Bắc. Mấy năm nay, vùng núi Sa Pa (tỉnh Lào Cai) cùng với Hoàng Su Phì (tỉnh Hà Giang), Mù Căng Chải (tỉnh Yên Bái) là 3 địa danh có ruộng bậc thang đẹp nhất Việt Nam, luôn được du khách xa gần tìm đến chiêm ngưỡng, khám phá.

Xin giới thiệu chùm ảnh vẻ đẹp độc đáo của “Những khu ruộng bậc thang kỳ vỹ nhất thế giới” trong mùa lúa chín vàng đẹp như mơ:















(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Kỳ vĩ thật , nhìn mượt mà quá

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn từ trên cao xuống đẹp thật

----------


## nguyetnt

mình chưa được đi bao giờ

----------


## khoan_gieng

Sóng sánh màu vàng
Đẹp woa'

----------


## giang1011

1 khung cảnh hiếm thấy đấy nhỉ..... đẹp quá

----------


## nangmuadong

Hình ảnh đẹp quá. Mượt mà  :love struck:

----------


## jhonnyboy

ruộng bậc thang trải dài phủ vàng 1 vùng
thật là 1 cảnh tượng đẹp của vùng cao

----------


## ngoquangluong

đẹp quá sapa ơi

----------


## damvanhuong

ôi!đẹp quá!nhìn ảnh này còn đẹp hơn trong sách,báo nhiều.sapa ơi chờ đó e

----------


## sapaexpress

*Du lịch Sapa đón Noel 2 ngày 1 đêm bằng bus Sapa Express*
*ĐẶC BIỆT KHÔNG PHỤ THU VÀO DỊP LỄ NOEL*
*NHANH TAY ĐẶT NGAY ĐỂ CÓ THÊM NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
*Áp dụng từ 16/11/2014 đến hết ngày 22/12/2014*
*- Phương tiện xe bus SAPA EXPRESS - Noble Limousine 29 chỗ “Chuyên cơ mặt đất”*
*- Tour Sapa 2 ngày 1 đêm * 
*          Khách sạn:  2 sao 2.310.000VNĐ*
*                               3 sao 2.940.00VNĐ*
*                               4 sao 4.200.00VNĐ*
*Tiện nghi trên xe:*
*- Hướng dẫn viên đưa đón theo xe bus, theo tour*
*- Ghế ngồi Vip*
*- Wifi trên xe*
*- Gối và chăn du lịch*
*- Điều hòa*
*- Nước uống*
*- Bim bim, bánh mỳ ăn sáng*
*- Kẹo*
*- Khăn lạnh*
*- Trà, cafe, kẹo miễn phí (văn phòng)*
*Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*
*SAPA EXPRESS*
*Địa chỉ: 12 Lý Thái Tổ - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04. 668 21555*
*Hotline Hà Nội: 0983210055 (Mr.Dư); 0984890055 (Ms.Thủy);* 
*Website:* *http://www.sapaexpress.com*
* http://www.xesapa.vn*
*Email: info@sapaexpress.com,*
*dieuhanh@sapaexpress.com*

----------

